# Are you First Second or Third Generation Military



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

Did You join to please another.. to escape Your personal situation... to try to cement a future for Yourself and prospective family.. To Honor Your Country.. For the retirement benefits ?

What motivated You.. do You now recommend joining the military ?

KC~


----------



## Stray Cat (Jan 25, 2004)

My Dad completed 35 yrs. in the U.S. Navy. I signed up for 4 yrs. As his daughter, if that would make me second generation, then I am.
I joined because the jobs in my area didn't pay well and the military was offering better benefits. Plus I knew, if I was a veteran, I would be able to find a nice job in my future.
I discouraged my dd to join the Navy only because I think when it comes right down to it, it is a man's job. But that is just my opinion. She is now a senior in college and hasn't gone that route, but if she wants to be a nurse or a paper pusher in another branch, that's up to her. She is old enough now to make her own choices. 

Stray Cat


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

StrayCat..

thanks for the answer but You left Me wondering about Your comment... about " its a mans job " .. did you feel unwelcomed in the service then?

KC


----------



## Stray Cat (Jan 25, 2004)

KindredCanuck said:


> StrayCat..Your comment... about " its a mans job " .. did you feel unwelcomed in the service then?
> 
> KC


Nope, not unwelcomed when it came to sailing with a bunch of lonely sailors.
I was in and left prior to the military realizing that there was a thing called sexual harssment. I wasn't one of the girls who transfered to shore due to having a bun in the oven either. 

There wasn't much down time when we were underway. And when we did have liberty, I never found friends who could stay out of trouble and the bars too. Maybe it was just the ship I was with...don't know... 

But I did take working along side with a bunch of young guys interesting. I tired easy when it came to the physical workload but yet had to keep up with those boys, otherwise the cring began about those who skated, and I didn't want to be involved with that...I kept my nose clean.

There was alot of competition where I was, didn't help living on board and everyone knowing your business either. I guess I was one who could take to over leave it...so I left... 

There is a place for women in the military. And I can say I'm proud to have serviced. I've been a military brat, a sailor, and later a military wife for 16 yrs. Now I live on a large farm with a bunch of cows who don't give me much trouble and I do what I want. 

I just don't want my dd having to go thru what I did. Maybe my ds will join one day (9 yrs. old now) and that would just fine with me.


----------



## Dave in Ohio (Jun 11, 2002)

I joined the Navy when I was 17, had the idea of being a cop, but you had to be 21 then. So I figured go in the Navy and do my service to my country. As far as I know I am the first to go in the military on my Dad's side and had a few uncle's on my mother's side but no-one close. My son is in the Navy now and I will admit I didn't discourage him any. Join the Navy see the World, 3/4 of the world is water and I saw alot of it. I've been to places that I wouldn't normally gone to, seen things, done things and I have to say it was a great learning experience.
Dave


----------



## BeckyW (Mar 11, 2003)

Our families have long military histories and except for the post-civil war generation that skipped military service, we would trace back to the civil war. (Haven't found any colonialists yet in military service -- they were mostly Quakers and all pacifists).

Our son is USAF, my husband was USAF, his father Army Air Corp (WWII), his grandfather US Army (WWI). My side is father USN, grandfather USArmy, skip a generation then we hit the War Between the States and we have family on both sides, some who lived through the battles and others who did not.
BW


----------



## BeckyW (Mar 11, 2003)

Forgot to credit ... my father served in the Korean War and his father (my grandfather) also served in WWI.
BW


----------



## cando (Sep 17, 2002)

What generation am I??? My My great great grandfather was in the civil war, my great grandfather was in the spanish american war, my grand father was in WWI my father was in WWII I was in Viet Nam and my son was in Desert Storm and Iraq Freedom. All my family has known is was or a police action which ever it might be. My grand father was in the Army and my father was in the Third Marines and I was drafted. The only good thing I did was talk my son into joining the Air Force. 
I would encourage any high school senior to join the Air Force, Navy or Coast Guard and take advantage of the experience and the educational benefits as I did my son. It will give you a different outlook on life.


----------



## imaquillen (Dec 10, 2003)

I know my dad was in the Army, 1st husband was in the Army and 2nd husband was in the Army. My oldest son is in the Air Force (linguist), 2nd son is joining the National Guard with hopes of going into the Coast Guard, 3rd son is going into the Army (special forces) after graduation in June. They will be getting a good education about real life, getting paid for it, have a roof over their heads and medical aid if needed. Also, they all plan on getting any college benefits they can for the future. Don't know yet, what the 4th son will do, but he's just a freshman in high school this year. I'm very proud of the choices they've made.


----------



## simpleman (Jun 5, 2002)

My grandfather served as a "doughboy" during WWI. My father served in Korea and Vietnam. I served from 1974-1978. This makes me a third generation service person.

I joined for the discipline, which I felt was badly needed due to my "misspent youth". And though I have been out of the service for over twenty-five years, I still have my "military bearing". 

Ernest


----------



## jerneeon (Feb 14, 2004)

My father was in the Marine Corps for 26 years, fought in Korea and did a year in Vietnam. I was raised in the Marines, but did not join the military myself. Sometimes I wish I had...


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

The men in my family have been in the military pretty much since the Revoultion. No women yet! Each generation has served since the Civil War. Before then, records are sort of spotty, except for the revolution. Don't know about The War of 1812 or the Mexican War.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

First generation. I joined because I didn't know what else to do after graduating high school- I was a spoiled kid. Spent 3 years in the 82nd Airborne Division, and grew disappointed I couldn't get into Special Forces because I am a woman. My son is 16 and interested in Army Rangers and I am encouraging him.


----------



## ducktapehero (Oct 13, 2003)

Every male in my blood family served in the military. The only relative that I can trace that did not fight for the USA fought for the CSA under General Sterling Price. I served from 1990-1993 in the Army Infantry. I was medically discharged after shattering my ankle. I planned on making a career out of the military but that was not meant to be.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My DH is third generation on both sides of his family. He was a miliatry Brat.  
He served in the US Navy 21 years.. retired 4 1/2 years ago.

His father served in the US Airforce 20+ years,, ended up with Cancer out of that.
His Father's father (grandfather) was in the US Navy....

His Grandfather on his mother's side was in the Royal Navy in the UK...

My Father was in the Airforce. Every generation was in some branch of the military... all the way to the start of America.


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

Sorry for the late post, I just found this thread.
My father, uncle, two aunts, and brother in law (four of his brothers) were all in the Marines. I signed up when I was 17 in the delayed entry program. Went active 1991 and got out in 1995. Thought about making a career, but during my time I had a situation with alcohol and being under age! After the games were done with that, I decided four and out was my goal. If I have children and they decide to go in, I will gladly support them.

The problem I am having right now is dealing with NOT being in. I donât have a death wish or anything, butâ¦I feel that I am healthy enough and have the training that I donât need a younger person defending me. I feel guilty when I see young men and women (some who I served with) showing up on television as a statistic. While in, I was a security forces, hostage rescue and anti-terrorist instructor. Now I sit behind this computer and make a decent living for me and my wife. People tell me that Iâve done my time and should be happy that I made it out alive; which I am, but sometimes I feel like it is just a waste for me to do nothing.

Sorry for the ramblingâ¦..enjoy your Memorial Day and keep our troops in your prayers.


----------



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

First generation, United States Air Force, retired 1993. Went in for several reasons. I lost my job in the Insurance business..there were few opportunities in New York's southern tier...so away I went.


----------



## posifour11 (Feb 27, 2003)

third generation, that i know of, to serve.


----------



## edenshollow (Feb 15, 2003)

Well, I am the second gereration. My father was in the Navy and I served from 1980-1987 in the USAF. After basic and Tech School I went to Hill AFB, Utah. I was one :no: of the first female crew chiefs on the F-16 fighter jet. My experience was the most exciting time I can remember. I would not change my life for anything if I could. When I joined teens were more prepared for their future than what kids are now days. I would not want my children to be in any branch of the armed service. After my time was up, the armed service didn't prepare me for a life without structure. I feel young adults need to get an education first so after their term is up, they can provide for themselves or their families. Life is harder than what the military leads you to believe.


----------



## bigrandy (Jul 21, 2003)

My Father was a Marine My Mother was in the air force My brother was in the army I was in the NAVY and now my oldest son is in the army national guard. I wanted to be on a submarine ever since I was a kid watching voyage to the bottom of the sea


----------



## Obbop (Jul 23, 2004)

KindredCanuck said:


> Did You join to please another.. to escape Your personal situation... to try to cement a future for Yourself and prospective family.. To Honor Your Country.. For the retirement benefits ?
> 
> What motivated You.. do You now recommend joining the military ?
> 
> KC~


Grandpa's brother died on Omaha Beach 6 June 1944.

Uncle Jim joined the Marines before Pearl Harbor so was set to go when the Guadalcanal landings occured. He was called back for Korea and went through the Frozen Chosin.

Dad was uninjured serving aboard a troop ship in the Pacific Theater of WW2.

I made the evacuation of Vietnam and the Mayaguez Incident.

Joined the Navy at 17, as soon as I graduated high school. I admit i had no opportunities available and the old man had set the rules.... an adult makes his own way in the world and at 18 I would be an adult. He then said I knew where the front door was. That was cool, the old man didn't raise a wimp.

There was also the inner drive seeking excitement and adventure combined with a feeling it was my duty as a citizen to join, especially since the all-volunteer military had just started and they were hurting for people.

I would not recommend that the common American enlist today. I will not go into details since I do not want to bore anyone. I do want to say that I have researched and studied for years and have come to the conclusion that the present federal government and, to a certain extent, state governments, have become entities of for and by an elite class. No common American should bleed overseas when the elites who enjoy the greatest priveleges keep their kids at home.

The only time I advocate the common people taking up arms is to take back the government and re-create what the Founders created. I am convinced that if those Founders were to return they would do what they could to exhort the milling masses to action though they would likely only arouse a minute minority.


----------



## Dave in Ohio (Jun 11, 2002)

Just found out that I had 2 relatives in the Union Army during the Civil War and my G-G-G-G-Grandfather and his 5 brothers were all in the Revolutionary War, with one of them obtaining rank of Captain, just not sure which side they fought on as the family moved to PA in 1753.
Dave


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

KindredCanuck said:


> Did You join to please another.. to escape Your personal situation... to try to cement a future for Yourself and prospective family.. To Honor Your Country.. For the retirement benefits ?
> 
> What motivated You.. do You now recommend joining the military ?
> 
> KC~


I am second generation. Dad was Army in Korea. I was Army but got discharged after seriously messing up my knee.

Hubby is either 3rd or 4th, not sure. I know his Grandpa was Army from the time he was 17 until he died. His Dad was an MP in Viet Nam. And he is currently on the TRDL for asthma (which he doesn't have, BTW, big booboo on the Dr's part). We are hoping that his physical went well enough for an invite back. He was a M1 tanker, but the new Dr. says new MOS. 

Anyway, both of us went in for the job security (LOL) and the benefits. Plus, we wanted a better life and learning experience for our, at that time, future children. Now that we have a little one, every reason is the same. I have discovered over the past year that civilian life sucks. I don't get the same sense of community that I had while we were still active duty. I miss that and the paychecks that are dependable!

That's about it!


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

For those whm are not familiar with military abbreviations, MOS is Military Occupational Spectuality, ie. your job.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

jessimeredith said:


> Plus, we wanted a better life and learning experience for our, at that time, future children. Now that we have a little one, every reason is the same. I have discovered over the past year that civilian life sucks. I don't get the same sense of community that I had while we were still active duty. I miss that and the paychecks that are dependable!
> 
> That's about it!



It is very true for us also,, Civilian jobs have no security or honor no matter how good you are, no matter how many hours you work. DH has been out for 4 years, things have been a roller coaster. Sigh ~ ~


----------



## JackieA (Jun 22, 2004)

[_QUOTE=bergere]It is very true for us also,, Civilian jobs have no security or honor no matter how good you are, no matter how many hours you work. DH has been out for 4 years, things have been a roller coaster. Sigh ~ ~[/QUOTE]_

Well, unfortunetly the military is not always so secure either. I was in for 5+ years (wanted to get out and did) on early out -had to take it or reenlist. Not long after they were slimming the military and some people had no choice but to get out. Guess now that isn't such a problem.

My father was Army supply-retired. My uncle was an A.F. helicopter pilot-retired, my cousin is an A.F. pilot, I was A.F. - administration. Joined because it seemed like a good opportunity to learn & make $$$. 
JackieA


----------



## steelman (Oct 30, 2004)

I dont know what generation I am, but my grandfather fought in the civil war in the 5th Texas. My father fought in WW1. my oldest brother fought in WW11. I was in Korea and Vietnam. 3 other brothers were in Vietnam. So i guess we were all just lucky to serve this great country.


----------



## TabletopHomestead (Jun 10, 2002)

3rd generation. Grandpa, uncles, Daddy, brother-in-laws. Why did I join? Yeah, personal situation. I had to do something. But, I went into it knowing exactly the risks. There was no "oh no, I can't go to war. I joined for the college money." It was the best move I ever made. In response to the post about it being a man's job, in ways I do agree. I was never overwhelmed, harassed or anything else. I think that is more a reflection on me than on the service. As I get older, though, I believe that combat is no place for 18 year old girls. Maybe old gals that are through with raising families and have strong military background, but not our little girls. I am considering re-upping in the reserves at age 40 as an R.N, both as a service to country and for the retirement.




KindredCanuck said:


> Did You join to please another.. to escape Your personal situation... to try to cement a future for Yourself and prospective family.. To Honor Your Country.. For the retirement benefits ?
> 
> What motivated You.. do You now recommend joining the military ?
> 
> KC~


----------



## TabletopHomestead (Jun 10, 2002)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger. Dh and I, both vets, feel the same way. He's for sure too old (43 with a busted back), and I'm pushing it at 40, but I have 6 1/2 years left that I can get back in as a nurse and I'm working on pulling off the extra weight I've gained so I can do it.



pointer_hunter said:


> The problem I am having right now is dealing with NOT being in. I donât have a death wish or anything, butâ¦I feel that I am healthy enough and have the training that I donât need a younger person defending me. I feel guilty when I see young men and women (some who I served with) showing up on television as a statistic. While in, I was a security forces, hostage rescue and anti-terrorist instructor. Now I sit behind this computer and make a decent living for me and my wife. People tell me that Iâve done my time and should be happy that I made it out alive; which I am, but sometimes I feel like it is just a waste for me to do nothing.


----------



## TabletopHomestead (Jun 10, 2002)

Just thought about it, I have a many times removed grandfather that fought in the Continental Army at Yorktown, and another before him was a leader of Bacon's Rebellion. Back to why I joined, part of it was the same reason I homestead: because no one else (in this community) has done it and because I could (can).





TabletopHomestead said:


> 3rd generation. Grandpa, uncles, Daddy, brother-in-laws. Why did I join? Yeah, personal situation. I had to do something. But, I went into it knowing exactly the risks. There was no "oh no, I can't go to war. I joined for the college money." It was the best move I ever made. In response to the post about it being a man's job, in ways I do agree. I was never overwhelmed, harassed or anything else. I think that is more a reflection on me than on the service. As I get older, though, I believe that combat is no place for 18 year old girls. Maybe old gals that are through with raising families and have strong military background, but not our little girls. I am considering re-upping in the reserves at age 40 as an R.N, both as a service to country and for the retirement.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

First gen. My grandparents and theirs before them were farmers, merchant sailors Sweden etc. My parents were agin military but liked my first husband who went in the 82nd. My DH is still in. He's 3d+. His dad was US mil, his m gf was German Luftwaffe WW2, army medic WW1.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 19, 2005)

AFAIK I am a first gen. Come from a long line of draft dodgers. :haha: Only relative I know that did anything with the military was an uncle who was a stewburner in the Army drafted late in WWII. Guess he couldn't run fast or hide good enough, he only had one eye and they drafted him.  O' Boy, must have been running out of good men.  

All brothers served in the military, my older brother a 30 year Army warrant officer. One of my younger brothers is also career Navy, Navy medic with the Marines in the Nam and then made the switch to submarines.

I served in both the Army and Navy active. Intelligence analyst in the Army (underground messkit repair unit  ). In submarines in the Navy. Served 20 years in the Navy Reserve afterwards and retired with a total of 30 years. Submarine type units and the last 15 or so with Military Sealift Command. Loved MSC, sort of the shipping agency for the government for everything at sea, they are the paramilitary agency that runs a lot of the service type ships, plus a lot of interfaces to the civilian sector, parallel to what USAF MAC does with airplanes. Did things and went places other people would pay top money to do, was always interesting. Would still be there if they hadn't booted me out at 30.

Seems like a lot of submarine types are attracted to the lonely country lifestyle. I remember finding my old #2 from my boomer days and asking about various people we had known and what had happened to them.

When talking about the guys in the Gold crew (boat had 2 crews), got this e-mail titled "Goldies to the Mountains". Seems like a lot of them are in the hills of Idaho and many others wishing they had gone too. Trapping bears and living like ship wrecked Robinson Crusoes. Maybe the two lifestyles have a lot in common.


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

im second my father was drafted ww11 i was army at the time they still had draft it ran by numbers mine was so high they would never have called me i inlisted for nam felt it was my duty i was on a 155 dw did 20 in the navy we have some heated talks about the milatary she says it was a differant era when i was in i guess it was


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am third generation military. Father was a radio man on a plane in Korea and his father was in the first world war - but i think he fought for germany lol.


----------



## Senior (Jan 4, 2005)

Navy --1973 - 1996 

I am a descendant of a very, very long list of Sailors. Out of four boys three of us joined the Navy. Fourth had a medical problem that kept him out. I am the only one to stay to retirement. Wished I would of stayed until they kicked me out. There was never any question of me joining the Navy just a matter of when. I was aviation and loved every minute of it, nothing like floating on a big bird farm. The Navy taught me discipline and the meaning of Honor and Duty and Respect not only to country but to oneself. Which is something most civilians never get to learn. I stayed for 24 years and only retired at the urgings of my spouse, now my ex. I stayed all those years because of the retirement and comradie and the feel of a close knit family. In the Navy you automatically belong, in the civilian world you are alone, no one looks out for you, except for you. In the Navy we took care of each other whether we wanted it or not. 

The military is not for everyone, some take to it better than others. But it can be one of the most rewarding of careers, just depends on the individual. I would strongly recommend it to all young people. If for no other reason than to learn and to grow up. 

Ron
Aviation Machinist Mate Senior Chief Petty Officer (Retired)


----------



## DrippingSprings (Sep 22, 2004)

me-US Army 3rd and 75th Grenada and Panama
father-US Army 101st Vietnam
grandpa-Big Red1 US Army WW2 also Korea
grtgrandpa-Army WW1
grtgrtgrandpa-28th Alabama Infantry died in Civil War
grtgrtgrtgrandpa-Revolutionary War 

I joined for the experience and to carry on the tradition. My son leaves in September for basic at Ft Benning then off to OCS


----------



## birdie_poo (May 10, 2002)

KindredCanuck said:


> Did You join to please another.. to escape Your personal situation... to try to cement a future for Yourself and prospective family.. To Honor Your Country.. For the retirement benefits ?
> 
> What motivated You.. do You now recommend joining the military ?
> 
> KC~


I am 3rd generation, and to hear the talk, at least 2 of my 3 children want to go in.

I wanted to join. No pressure, at all. I am also leaving the choice up to my children, I will just enlighten them on which branch of service takes better care of their people. I was Army & Navy. My husband was Marine, now National Guard. We've both seen the difference, especially me, being raised Air Force, even though my real dad was a Marine. My grandfathers were in the Army & Air Force.


----------



## Kadiddylak (Mar 3, 2005)

Third gen here .
I was in the Marines, My father was a Marine ,My grandfather was Navy. My two uncles were Airforce and Army. Im not sure before that.
I enjoyed the Marines , well as much as one could. I met many friends and still have many i still email and talk to. Most of all i think i learned allot about people in general. I learned what it was like to do without.
I think the most important thing i acquired from the Marines was self disapline . I know how hard something can be and how its only in your mind how hard something really is to accomplish. It made me a stronger person physically ,mentally and in my heart as well. I look at the flag and see and feel something only a Vet or service-person feels. I never felt that way before i served and not as soon as i was out either.


----------



## WanderingOak (Jul 12, 2004)

I am either first or third generation military, depending on how you count. I did six years in the Navy myself. My father was disabled and could barely walk, so he couldn't serve. I've heard that he wanted to, though. His father, OTOH, was part of a bomber crew stationed in England. My uncle was in the Air Force, and his youngest son was a Marine. My great uncle Max, who died in the early '20s was a Civil War veteran. To the day he died he refused to wear anything blue 'cause that was the color the damyankees wore.


----------



## hesmith (Mar 31, 2005)

I served 20 years in the US Navy. Both my brothers retired from the Navy. My two sisters married guys who went on to retire. My middle daughter served 10 years in the Navy. My daughter has a wonderful job because of her computer training in the Navy.
I am an electronic technician because of military training. We are working on our homestead while I make a living in electronic repair. We will be full time homesteaders soon.

My father was disqualified because of his back when WW2 came along.

Where I grew up your only options if you were not born into money, was to join the military or stay poor.


----------



## roughingit (Apr 6, 2005)

I came from a military family, but I'm the first female to join up. I meant to join the Navy, but the Naval Reserve said they wanted 25 and up, so I joined the ARNG instead. The whole defending country *and* state part appealed to me too. I saw how long it took my enlisted uncles to get their degrees on active duty, so I wanted to finish mine first, then go active originally. 

I joined up partly to give something back, but mostly to get out of a bad spot and maybe learn some cleaning habits. Gave plenty back, got plenty in return, though their educational program ain't everything it's cracked up to be. Got out of my bad spot right quick, left out of there and started over...ex still tries to stalk me though. Figure as long as I keep moving a few times a year I'll be awful hard to catch up with. House is spotless now, should have seen me mopping *every* day like mad when I first got back lol 

I wouldn't recommend to to most people with all the Middle-East nonsense right now. Maybe I'll start telling people to join the Coasties instead...still be serving at least in some manner. I'd still recommend it to be people looking to get out of a bad spot, or looking for direction, or that just need a good chance though.


----------

